# Share permissions to parent and subfolders



## pbmasood (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi everyone. I have a folder in which there are many subfolders inside in windows server 2008 R2. I need to share it to the user pc's such that they should be able to see all the subfolders but wont be able to access the folders giving the message ''Access Denied" except for their corresponding dept. folders in which they can have read/write permissions. How can i accomplish this?


----------



## pbmasood (Nov 14, 2011)

Also, I have tried some possibilities but the folder which I want to restrict from opening gets invisible.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Why not make shares for each department and allow access via security groups,


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Why do you want them visible if not accessible? The 2 things tend to go together, at least for read access.


----------



## pbmasood (Nov 14, 2011)

Ya I understand the scenario. But my company wants to implement this kind of structure. So any possibilities?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Set up the share, remove the inheritable permissions, create security groups and give them the access they need for the particular folders.


----------

